# Venos Lighting Cough Cure - Lavendar



## caslon8 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
 This is my first text. I have dug for bottles a few times before. But today I was at an antique store and saw a bottle I liked. I would like to know if they have it overpriced. it's a 
 Venos Lighting Cough Cure. The cork still in the bottle. The bottle seam stops on the neck of the bottle. And it was lavendar. They had it for $19 non negotiable. I think this bottle is from the UK, and I'm in the southern US. I've read where the clear versions are about $9. But the color might make it rare. 

 Any thoughts on ig the $19 is worth it? Sorry pohto is kind of fuzzy. The bottle is on the left. It's in great condition.


----------



## epackage (Feb 20, 2012)

This is also a clear example that has turned purplish due to exposure to the sun or a strong UV light source whicvh we here call "Nuking"...Jim

 ps
       Welcome to the forum....


----------



## caslon8 (Feb 20, 2012)

epackage
 Ohh, thanks so much for your info. Very insightful. I never know there was such a thing. I'm guessing the "nuking" lowers the value.

 Thanks for the welcome!
 caslon8


----------



## edndlm (Feb 20, 2012)

I collect embossed Cures & this bottle , in that size is very common . In clear it is probably a $5.00 bottle . In SCA ( Sun Colored Amythest ) I would give it another $5.00 for $10.00 total . It also comes in may shades of yellow & amber , different sizes and there are even dark Cornflower Blue ones . Ed


----------



## E (Feb 23, 2012)

Depends on what you like: if you really like the bottle and want it for your collection, no harm in paying a couple bucks extra.  That bottle doesn't look overly dark, as "nuked" specimens typical appear = it may actually be naturally sun-colored glass.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2012)

From.


----------



## Young One (Feb 24, 2012)

hey,
 i have a venos lightning cough cure but it's clear.
 bought in a bundle for $1.75

 Y.O.[]


----------

